
Ask HN: You get 30 minutes to do a phone screen. What do you ask? - tapanjk
I&#x27;ve been doing quite a few phone screens lately, and am looking for tips to help improve the outcome of this stage. What are the most effective ways to structure a phone screen? What to and what not to ask? Joel&#x27;s blog post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joelonsoftware.com&#x2F;2006&#x2F;10&#x2F;24&#x2F;the-phone-screen-2&#x2F;) has been a rough guide for me so far. Since this was written a while ago, what would you change if anything?
======
rajacombinator
His advice seems pretty good and timeless, what makes you think it needs an
update? I’d say a little less sperging out on technical nitpicks (who thinks
about pointers anymore, why does a trivial social media site think about them)
and also his technical question sounds way too complex to tackle as part of a
30 min interview. It’s a bit of reverse “imposter syndrome” as the millennials
call it. Just try to get some sense of the person’s communication ability and
thinking process by asking them about their resume.

